# Pressemitteilung: Bundespräsident an Bord



## Anglerboard-Team (26. Juli 2006)

*Bundespräsident an Bord bei den Seenotrettern* 

Bundespräsident Horst Köhler beendete einen Norderney-Aufenthalt mit der Heimreise ans Festland an Bord des Seenotkreuzers BERNHARD GRUBEN.

Der Schirmherr der DGzRS (Deutsche Gesellschaft zur Rettung Schiffbrüchiger) ließ sich von Vormann Christian Brensing die Besonderheiten des Reviers am westlichen Ausgang der Deutschen Bucht erklären und zeigte sich beeindruckt von der Leistungsfähigkeit der Seenotretter.

Die DGzRS finanziert sich ausschließlich durch Spenden und freiwillige Zuwendungen, ohne Steuergelder. 

185 festangestellte und rund 800 freiwillige, ehrenamtliche Seenotretter sind rund um die Uhr, an 365 Tagen im Jahr einsatzbereit. 

Allein im vergangenen Jahr wurden bei über 1700 Einsatzfahrten 774 Menschen aus Seenot gerettet und aus drohenden Gefahrensituationen in Nord- und Ostsee befreit.

Bundespräsident Horst Köhler und Eva Luise Köhler nutzten nach ihrem Besuch bei der DLRG auf Norderney die Gelegenheit zur Visite bei der DGzRS, die ihren Schirmherrn mit dem Seenotkreuzer BERNHARD GRUBEN zurück ans Festland brachte.

*Hier gehts zum kommentieren und diskutieren>>>*


----------

